# Looking for Landscaping Advice



## Mr. Green (Jan 2, 2010)

I'm hoping to start building a 1/64(S)scale farm in the next couple months. I came here to ask for help with landscaping. First I'd like to Know how many square feet a shaker bottle of Woodland Senics turf will cover. How would I glue it down so I can drive the tractors and pickups over it without tearing it up? Lastly, how much more would it cost to buy the tools and supples to make ground contours? Thanks in advance for any help.


----------

